# Prawn and bay shrimp angel hair with fresh pasta sauce



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

Today I had a craving for fresh pasta sauce. It's easy to make, and you can season it however you want. 

More in the Sauce here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/245398/fresh-pasta-dauce#post_1553956

I really wanted the grilled flavor of wood and charcoal so I lit up the Smokey Joe. 

Grilled off the prawns. Heated the bay shrimp with some of the fresh sauce in the CI on the stove. 














Sous chef making sauce! 













TBS is so thin you can hardly see it! 












































Smoke away!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 21, 2016)

Awesome Case !  That's gotta be a real tasty meal...  Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Case !  That's gotta be a real tasty meal...  Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin! It was a tasty meal! Wife loves the fresh pasta sauce. Which is always a good thing!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2016)

Shrimp and pasta, how can it be wrong? One of my favorite quick dishes. 

Beautiful pictures too BTW Case.

And the Sous's doing a jam up job. They deserve a raise! If of course they are doing the dishes.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2016)

That looks delicious Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Shrimp and pasta, how can it be wrong? One of my favorite quick dishes.
> 
> Beautiful pictures too BTW Case.
> 
> And the Sous's doing a jam up job. They deserve a raise! If of course they are doing the dishes.



Thanks Kevin! 

Everyone takes care of their own dishes.. Well at least into the washer. The Sous Chef's older brother  gets to unload the clean dishes. As far as the pots and pans, knives, cutting boards we clean as we go.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That looks delicious Case.



Thanks Adam!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2016)

So Oregon min. wage is 15.00/hr? I know your not a min. wage kinda guys, so they are getting what.... 20.00/hr now. Of course then there is the traveling time and expenses.

LOL..... of course you could barter a vacation wooden boat camping trip.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> So Oregon min. wage is 15.00/hr? I know your not a min. wage kinda guys, so they are getting what.... 20.00/hr now. Of course then there is the traveling time and expenses.
> 
> LOL..... of course you could barter a vacation wooden boat camping trip.



Not quite $15 yet. Minimum wage in Oregon just got interesting. Depends on where you live. The high rent districts it will be more, phased in over the next several years. The low rent rural areas it will be less. Oregon has had a higher minimum wage than most states for years, but we also have one of the highest costs of living.


----------



## tropics (Apr 22, 2016)

Case nice job we love prawn,my BIL had a prawn farm in the Philippines.Now I want some garlic shrimp Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

Now that's a meal I could really eat once a week for life!

Nice job Case!

Points!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case nice job we love prawn,my BIL had a prawn farm in the Philippines.Now I want some garlic shrimp Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie! We love eating prawns too!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that's a meal I could really eat once a week for life!
> 
> Nice job Case!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al! We usually eat shrimp once a week. The fresh sauce was a hit with the missus. We'll be making it weekly too.


----------



## driedstick (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks like a great meal you had there,,, points,,,, Wish I could smoke something,,, Stuck in Missoula  MT for work,,,BUT Will be going to the Missoula club for a dinner should be a good one

Awesome job man

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Looks like a great meal you had there,,, points,,,, Wish I could smoke something,,, Stuck in Missoula  MT for work,,,BUT Will be going to the Missoula club for a dinner should be a good one
> 
> Awesome job man
> 
> DS



Thanks DS! 

Damn work always gets in the way!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 23, 2016)

Fanspecglorious ! Points! b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Fanspecglorious ! Points! b



Thanks BD!


----------



## disco (Apr 27, 2016)

I love prawns and pasta! Brilliant meal, Case.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2016)

Disco said:


> I love prawns and pasta! Brilliant meal, Case.
> 
> Disco



Thank you disco!


----------

